# Anxiety attack leading to Self Harm



## TwiiLight (Aug 1, 2007)

I was just wanted to get some opinions on this...

I recently had an anxiety attack that was triggered by hearing my mom and brother yell and seeing my mother bawling. I cryed very hard and held my breath until my head felt like its was going to explode. I also was shaking and rocking back and forth. I then lost control and I pulled my hair and started scratching my nails into my skin until I felt pain. (Note: I am a recovering self harmer) After its over I felt cold, exhausted, and I just stared and sang one of my favorite songs like I was some lost little girl until my mom came in the room and comforted me. 

:um 

My phyciatrist says I have anxiety problems (social too), but he has not said if I have a disorder (note: my mom has generalized anxiety disorder), which is a bit frustraiting. I'm on Cymbalta for my Major Depression Disorder and Concerta for ADHD.


----------



## SilentProphet (Jun 1, 2007)

maybe it's something more than anxiety then? I suffer from panic attacks also , But i would never think about hurting myself. Maybe actually having the anxiety attack made you frustrated to the point you wanted to hurt yourself? Or maybe just cause you were feeling really down about your mom and brother fighting and your dpression kicked in. I don't know though, but i'd thought i'd post something and try to help. Also just read what your sig says and follow that saying , try and Feel better :hug


----------



## TwiiLight (Aug 1, 2007)

It's just really scary because I don't wan't to harm myself, It just happens when I have these anxiety attacks and I hate not being in control.

Thanks for your input.


----------



## TruSeeker777 (Nov 9, 2003)

Could it be dissociation? A friend of mine had some episodes where she would have a panic attack and in the middle of it she would zone out and harm herself. She would 'wake up' with a razor in her hand and have no recollection of anything other than the initial panic feeling.


----------



## TwiiLight (Aug 1, 2007)

My therapist thought it could have been that at first, but I remember when I do it, I just can't stop myself when im that worked up. It's quite puzzling and makes me feel like some freak.

:hide


----------



## Speak Easy (Jun 27, 2006)

You're not a freak! It's obviously not normal, but it just means you have more severe anxiety than most, which when combined with your depression obviously don't help (from a self-harm/suicidal tendency point of view). Cymbalta is a fine med for depression, but if your anxiety seems to be spinning out of control, you really should be taking something for that, too. If it's GAD, then something like BuSpar may work. If it's SA, then you may wanna look into something in the benzo category, or maybe just switching to an SSRI if the Cymbalta isn't working for anxiety relief. Don't worry about it, though. You're not a freak! Although I know we all think that about ourselves from time to time. Take care and feel better :kiss


----------



## Fragmntedsilence (Jul 4, 2007)

I used to have problems with that when I had panic attacks too. I would just get so anxious that I felt like the only way to release it would be thru pain. I felt like I couldn't breathe, and that was the only way I would ever be able to breathe again. I never felt the pain until after it was done, and it always hurt in a good way. Now I have all these scars from years ago, and they will never go away.

The way I stopped cutting/burning myself was I put a rubberband on my wrist, and I would snap it over and over and over when I got panic attacks, or I would hold an ice cube to my skin until it burned. That helped sometimes. It was the shrink's idea.


----------



## ardrum (May 13, 2007)

Fragmntedsilence said:


> I used to have problems with that when I had panic attacks too. I would just get so anxious that I felt like the only way to release it would be thru pain. I felt like I couldn't breathe, and that was the only way I would ever be able to breathe again. I never felt the pain until after it was done, and it always hurt in a good way. Now I have all these scars from years ago, and they will never go away.
> 
> The way I stopped cutting/burning myself was I put a rubberband on my wrist, and I would snap it over and over and over when I got panic attacks, or I would hold an ice cube to my skin until it burned. That helped sometimes. It was the shrink's idea.


Those sound like decent, alternative ideas that are much less harmful.

I haven't had these kinds of problems before, but I hope you can find a solution soon, TwiiLight.


----------



## TwiiLight (Aug 1, 2007)

My therapist suggested the ruber band or ice cubes as well. For a while I wore a rubber band and would snap it when I felt the urge to harm myself. The problem with my anxiety attacks is I don't think, I just react, thus I am not in the state of mind to realize whats best for me.

I will talk to my phyciatrist about getting on meds for anxiety and if he thinks I have a disorder or not.


----------



## ghostiealice (Jun 26, 2017)

*That Happens to me too*

Almost everytime I have an anxiety attack, I feel the need to self harm. I usually talk to my friend and he can help distract me. Maybe you have a friend or family member that could do the same for you? Just trying to help :smile2:
-ga


----------



## Alice13 (Jun 26, 2017)

this has happened to me before too. I suffer from severe depression and anxiety. I also suffer from self harm. I hate self harming and I stoped for a while but when I have these extreme panic attacks and can't calm down, its the only thing that calms me. I read somewhere the self harming makes you feel high and thats why its so addicting. it helps me tho because I can feel relived after. I know its a terrible thing got do and i want to stop.


----------

